# Crinum calamistratum flower



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

This Crinum bulb sent up 3 stalks over the past 2 months. The first 2 stalks burnt up to the PC bulb. I moved the 3rd stalk behind the canopy away from the lighting.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

wow! beautiful!


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks, for some odd reason, the pistil shivel up in the afternoon. I wonder if it had to do with the heat around the tank.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

maybe something to do with the humidity levels?


----------

